# Adler Westfield (My 2014 MHC costume)



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Proprietor of _Adler Westfield's Traveling Circus of Oddities and Abnormalities_. 
These pics are from my first makeup test for this new character. I will be bringing him to the Midwest Haunters Convention's Saturday night masquerade party.




























Read Adler's story and see a few more pictures here. I will be finishing the costume in the next few weeks. I hope to see you all at MHC!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Charming Might have to go to the MHC just to see that in person.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are a wild and crazy guy, I love your back story and your persona


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful 'stache!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great nice stache!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome look ya got there!


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

love it, the character costume and the stache..eveerything fit


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

With literally minutes to spare, I was able to finish the vintage leg brace that goes along with this character. I snapped a few photos and packed it all up, as we're heading out to MHC this morning!! I'm happy with the rust painting technique as well as the final look of the old leather belt straps...



















And as an added bonus, I found a ring full of old skeleton keys in my grandfather's garage! I added a couple of hooks, an extra ring and a mesh chain to create a rusted chain wallet/key ring holder...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang!! Can't wait to see a shot of this all pulled together. Go have a blast!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the look of that leg brace!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The costume and leg brace look great. Too bad we won't be able to make the party to see it.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Lost or Forgotten Photography posted their photos from the party (and the 'stache was already starting to get a little "saggy"):


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look good, highbury!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

How did you get the mustache to stay on? Looking good!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> How did you get the mustache to stay on? Looking good!


Lots of spirit gum!! It lasted for about five or six hours, got droopy and then fell off...

(Insert jokes here)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I loved your glazed over eyeball look. You were very steampunk with the whole leg brace look. I dig it...a lot! Nice job Michael!


----------

